# Welcher RAID 5 Controller für SATA?



## Neyman (18. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen günstigen SATA Controller mit mindestens vier Ports der RAID 5 unterstützt.
Welche Controller sind euch bekannt / könnt ihr empfehlen?


Danke schonmal im Voraus! 

Neyman


----------

